# My latest! A Hiawatha Arrow



## Phattiremike (Nov 5, 2016)

Finally arrived this week from california, thanks Ethan.  Bike was packed by Team Bikes and shipped via bike flights happy to say not even a scratch during shipping!
Pictures do this paint job or bike any justice!  I added the white walls and will clean it up this weekend.


----------



## Dave K (Nov 5, 2016)

Amazing bike.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Bozman (Nov 19, 2016)

Stunning simply stunning. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## poolboy1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice buddy..... WW look killer.


----------



## deepsouth (Jun 16, 2017)

Wow!!! Another great bike.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2017)

Drop dead gorgeous, Ethan's bikes never disappoint! Enjoy!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 16, 2017)

Nice and congrats Mike!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2017)

Spectacular!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow!  Very nice!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 19, 2017)

Wise Lock Rockin' The Block!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats on the find.


----------



## None (Jul 1, 2017)




----------

